# ANY CAT PEOPLE N HERE???



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

About ten days ago two kittens showed up on my back patio. Both charcoal, about a pound each, one bob tail and one long tail.
Sucker that I am, I cannot let them starve, so I put out water and food. In two days the long tail cat is gone---I assume varmnts but a week later I see that cat way down by the lake. The bob-tail kitten has taken up residence here. I put out a handful of feed morning and evening, a bowl of water. This morning about six fifteen I sat in my chair with my cup of coffee and the blooming cat jumped up in my lap. The cat stuck its head under my hand and rolled around, apparently wanting me to scratch its ears, which I did. Confirmed---If I quit rubbing its ears the cat at once stuck its head back under my hand and rolled to look at me.

Cat people??? Doe s this mean that cat has bugs in its ears? Does it need treatment of xome kind? I am not in need of another dependent, but I won't let tje damned cat suffer/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No I am not a cat person. 
I had an orange Tabby as a kid that was the fear of our neighborhood and loyal as a dog to me. He died.
Since then my wife and kids have had nothing but clawless, toothless, neurosis filled felines that do little more than shed and throw litter across the floor. The present two require special cat food and will hide for an entire weekend if company is here.
I brought home a kitten a few weeks ago with the intent of using him as a barn cat and a mouser.
He has already been set upon by family members attempting to domesticate him. The sooner I can throw him out the back door and towards the outbuildings the better.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

The kitten is just enjoying the petting/scratching.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I love cats. It sounds like it was wanting affection but, being feral, parasites are or will be a thing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You can put a drop of mineral oil in its ears if they look icky inside.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

i love bob tails!! i used to have a few of them. sadly, cats dont live well at my house.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

I‘m not a huge cat person either, but like you, I couldn’t let them starve. We currently have three porch kitties (all strays) that live, well, on the front porch. They have heated houses for the winter as well as a heated waterer, so they do quite well living outdoors. Two of them are great hunters and did away with the chipmunks. Now they are working on the shrews and the occasional mouse. The third cat is a senior, blind/deaf on her right side from a BB that’s stuck in her head - she was apparently used for target practice before she came to us; she still has quite a few BBs in her. 😔 I concur with the other posters, I think your new cat is just wanting some love. Check out your county’s humane society/shelter and see if they offer low cost vet care (vaccines), if you are going to keep him/her outside. Also, please check into low cost spay/neuter, the shelter should be able to help out with that, or at least direct you an organization that can. I paid $58 to get one of my dogs and one of the cats vaccinated this past spring. For the other two cats, it was $52. My regular vet charges $44 just to walk through the door. Thank you for having a heart and feeding a homeless cat!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Macrocarpus said:


> Cat people??? Doe s this mean that cat has bugs in its ears? Does it need treatment of xome kind?


It means that cat's are good at training humans.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the dark side of cat servant-hood, lol.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The kitten could have ear mites but this behaviour is also marking you as family. It is affection and asking to be taken care of. Also appreciation for the food etc. People really do not understand the deep intelligence of cats as well as their capacity to really bond and love other cats, humans or other dogs because of so much stereotyping, misinformation and especially all the tall tales. and superstitions. We have had .6 black cats and they were all gorgeous, loving and fun. No bad luck caused by them.

Each cat is a real individual. The other kitten may be more feral or just enjoy living a wild life. When the weather becomes cold and snowy you should keep your eye out for his return and need for help.

. You might as well accept that you are now a person who has a cat. You never own a cat. I hope you get the same enjoyment that we have always had. 

My husband found a kitten with an injured leg in the barn 40 years ago and Pumpkin became our first cat. Since them we have had more than 30 cats (people just love to dump cats in the country). We found homes for many of them but ended up with 12 or our own over the years. I am a dog person but now I am a cat person as well. Husband is an animal person period and he always wanted cats along with the dogs. They are amazing animals..


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

You are now a cat person.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Ear mites.

The three ways to get rid of ear mites in kittens and cats are as follows:

*Cleaning the ear: *The first step to getting rid of ear mites from the kitten’s ear is to get as many mites out of the ear canal as possible by cleaning the ear. Coconut oil, olive oil, or an over the counter ear cleaning solution, which is available at pet stores, may be used to clean the ear. Several drops of the ear cleaning solution or warm oil should be put into the ear canal and gently massaged. Massaging will dislodge the impacted debris and bring it up to the outer part of the ear where it can be wiped away with a cotton ball or tissue. Using cotton swabs (Q-tips) should be avoided. This may be repeated till the ears are completely clean. Ear cleaning may be followed by using an ear miticide.
*Using an ear miticide: *Pyrethrin is a natural insecticide available in formulations that are specifically used in kittens and cats. One may consult with a vet on an appropriate ear miticide to be used. The directions of use on the products’ labels should be followed carefully. Multiple cleaning and treatments with ear drops are required to completely get rid of ear mites because even one surviving female mite or eggs will cause reinfection.
*Preventing the kitten from being reinfested:* Ear mites may be buried deep within the kitten’s fur; hence, they also need regular treatment with flea products to get rid of mites in their body. Mites can adhere to carpets and upholstery. The house needs to be frequently vacuumed to remove the mites and their eggs. Although mites need a host to survive, they can easily lay eggs anywhere in the house. These mites rarely affect humans because the mites that can affect humans are different. Although it is possible to develop allergies because of those mites.
 If you keep the kitten as an indoor and outdoor pet then it will need to go to the vet for vaccines which will prevent some of the worst cat diseases. We also had all of our cats, dogs and those who were with us until they found permanent homes vaccinated against rabies because we lived in an area where there was rabies and it was also the law..


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Cats that like you always want their head and ears scratched, it seems. I could have been squishing ear mites all this time! 

For a happy useful cat, set up a cat door in a shed that has some shelves with cushions to sit on. In extremely cold weather, run a brooder light hung higher so they down singe their tail or fur. Get them their shots and get them fixed. Feed them regularly so they do not wander and hunt too much afar and get eaten by something else. They will keep the mice, squirrels, rabbits and other harmful rodents down. And they will enjoy their freedom and also enjoy your attention while killing those destructive mice. Win-win, except for the birds. If you have cats, don't feed the birds!


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

emdeengee said:


> If you keep the kitten as an indoor and outdoor pet then it will need to go to the vet for vaccines which will prevent some of the worst cat diseases. We also had all of our cats, dogs and those who were with us until they found permanent homes vaccinated against rabies because we lived in an area where there was rabies and it was also the law..


It’s important that the outdoor cats are vaccinated as well, especially those living out in the country. FIV and FeLeuk are rampant in feral colonies and can be easily spread to a barn cat or other outdoor “porch” cats. One of my neutered males is always coming home in the morning with some fresh battle wounds, and we hear him on occasion fighting with other cats that dare to come onto our property. He’s the first to go in each spring for his shots. I’m just grateful we can get it done without costing hundreds of dollars.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I absolutely agree. Vaccinated and being spayed and neutered is vitally important for all cats - indoor or outdoor or revolving doors. The gestation period for a cat is 58 to 67 day. Research shows that one cat can give birth to up to 180 kittens in a lifetime. They are also much calmer in personality when they are spayed or neutered. Not as anxious to fight for a Queen's attention. However nothing will stop the hunting instinct so mouse and bird gifts will continue.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

emdeengee said:


> I absolutely agree. Vaccinated and being spayed and neutered is vitally important for all cats - indoor or outdoor or revolving doors. The gestation period for a cat is 58 to 67 day. Research shows that one cat can give birth to up to 180 kittens in a lifetime. They are also much calmer in personality when they are spayed or neutered. Not as anxious to fight for a Queen's attention. However nothing will stop the hunting instinct so mouse and bird gifts will continue.


regardless of why the kitten is behaving so lovingly, if you plan to keep it and feed give it shelter and warmth over the winter, vet it, nueter it, then take it to a a vet and have it "fixed" . If you do not have those intentions pleas take it to a shelter where they can do all those things and find it a home. She cannot fend for herself in the wild...that just doesn't happen. Do the right thing and take her to the shelter. They do not charge.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Holy damn Smoke!!!!! I did not get this much advice when choosing a wife, nor did anyone suggest that she would cost so much. This cat may get some oil in her ears, but we are NOT family. Food and shelter she can have---but she does NOT go on the payroll. By the way---I looked in her ears---they look clean to me. I see these begging ads on the internet where people ask for money for shelters. CATS and DOGS, not kids. Never did understand why people will send a calf, a pig, a goat to slaughter but will spend big dollars to feed, neuter, vet and shelter a worthless stray dog or cat. THEY ARE ANIMALS, not people. If an owl or a coyote takes one there is precious little lost. I suspect this is a reflection of how effete our population has become.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Macrocarpus said:


> Holy damn Smoke!!!!! I did not get this much advice when choosing a wife, nor did anyone suggest that she would cost so much. This cat may get some oil in her ears, but we are NOT family. Food and shelter she can have---but she does NOT go on the payroll. By the way---I looked in her ears---they look clean to me. I see these begging ads on the internet where people ask for money for shelters. CATS and DOGS, not kids. Never did understand why people will send a calf, a pig, a goat to slaughter but will spend big dollars to feed, neuter, vet and shelter a worthless stray dog or cat. THEY ARE ANIMALS, not people. If an owl or a coyote takes one there is precious little lost. I suspect this is a reflection of how effete our population has become.


I still live in the 60's and 70's, but I think you might still be living in the 50's or even the 40's. As families started having fewer kids, pets became substitute children.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Macrocarpus said:


> Holy damn Smoke!!!!! I did not get this much advice when choosing a wife, nor did anyone suggest that she would cost so much. This cat may get some oil in her ears, but we are NOT family. Food and shelter she can have---but she does NOT go on the payroll. By the way---I looked in her ears---they look clean to me. I see these begging ads on the internet where people ask for money for shelters. CATS and DOGS, not kids. Never did understand why people will send a calf, a pig, a goat to slaughter but will spend big dollars to feed, neuter, vet and shelter a worthless stray dog or cat. THEY ARE ANIMALS, not people. If an owl or a coyote takes one there is precious little lost. I suspect this is a reflection of how effete our population has become.


I see you’re in the “they’re just animals” camp. Mans best friend is often more valuable than you realize. Besides love and affection many save lives, some even become decorated war hero’s. My father in law served with a canine in Viet Nam. While the father in law received two medals of valor he credits his k9 for the actual action involved. WWI one may have had an entirely different outcome had a beagle not taken to the sky’s and brought down the Red Baron!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Macrocarpus said:


> Holy damn Smoke!!!!! I did not get this much advice when choosing a wife, nor did anyone suggest that she would cost so much. This cat may get some oil in her ears, but we are NOT family. Food and shelter she can have---but she does NOT go on the payroll. By the way---I looked in her ears---they look clean to me. I see these begging ads on the internet where people ask for money for shelters. CATS and DOGS, not kids. Never did understand why people will send a calf, a pig, a goat to slaughter but will spend big dollars to feed, neuter, vet and shelter a worthless stray dog or cat. THEY ARE ANIMALS, not people. If an owl or a coyote takes one there is precious little lost. I suspect this is a reflection of how effete our population has become.


In our country cats and dogs and horses are chiefly pet animals. Not so in other countries (which is their business, protein is protein). Since people don't eat cats and dogs, they're dumped or ill-cared for. Shelter animals are largely there indirectly or directly from human folly. 

I have an uncle who doesn't have a bond with any animals, and that's fine. He's not the empathetic sort and a lot of people are.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I don’t know what happened to all I wrote. Pics posted but not my words?
Anyway, no I’m not a cat person, but every once in a while I do take a liking to a friendly one.
This one started hanging around my house a few months back and I started feeding it old lunch meat and milk. My wife wasn’t too happy as she hates cats and our son is allergic. I told her an outdoor cat doesn’t make a mess or smell up the house.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Come from a family of hunters, we fill our freezers every year. That being said my Grandad told us kids, if a person can't feel a connection with animals to stay far away from them.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I rehome 2 kittens that came down here starving from the scum next door
They're both doing well
I saw them today


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

67drake said:


> I don’t know what happened to all I wrote. Pics posted but not my words?
> Anyway, no I’m not a cat person, but every once in a while I do take a liking to a friendly one.
> This one started hanging around my house a few months back and I started feeding it old lunch meat and milk. My wife wasn’t too happy as she hates cats and our son is allergic. I told her an outdoor cat doesn’t make a mess or smell up the house.
> View attachment 100329
> View attachment 100330


You posted pics, so you are now officially a Cat Person by default lol! And that is totally OK! She’s a cutie! 😻


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If the cat doesn't have brownish gunk in it's ears, it most likely does not have ear mites. It won't hurt to dab a little mineral oil in each ear as a preventive measure. But head rubbing and ear scratching are ways a cat shows affection for you and marks you as it's property. They have scent glands on their face and transfer their scent to you when they rub their face on you.

I had a cat that would almost flip clear over when he would get on my lap and start rubbing his face on my legs.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

"As families started having fewer kids, pets became substitute children"
A derangement called anthropomorphism..


Danaus29 said:


> If the cat doesn't have brownish gunk in it's ears, it most likely does not have ear mites. It won't hurt to dab a little mineral oil in each ear as a preventive measure. But head rubbing and ear scratching are ways a cat shows affection for you and marks you as it's property. They have scent glands on their face and transfer their scent to you when they rub their face on you.
> 
> I had a cat that would almost flip clear over when he would get on my lap and start rubbing his face on my legs.


"e cat doesn't have brownish gunk in it's ears, it most likely does not have ear mites. It won't hurt to dab a little mineral oil in each ear as a preventive measure"
Danaus; I think this is probably the case=-=--cat does not seem to have a problem but just wants attention---establishing ownership.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Not a cat, but I have two dogs that are not just "animals". One dog will pick up anything I point to and bring it to me...sometimes I don't have to point, he just brings something anyway. One time I dropped my purse and he picked up every single coin, after he gave me my purse back to put them in. He brings me my canes when I drop them, and also helps by bringing in the laundry basket when I bring in clothes from outside. I can drop something I'm eating and he will pick it up and give it to me...got to admit, once it's in my hand, he gets a REALLY confused look on his face.

The other dog is a mutt and a hunter, bred and raised by Galgueros in Spain until they decided he wasn't what they wanted and he ended up in a shelter. Two years after I got him, he decided to hunt for me...he brings me any animal he catches, lots of squirrels and rabbits, some birds. Lately, we have moved and the house was unoccupied for MANY years. He has turned into a mouser now, and considering his size (about German Shepherd size) does a GREAT job. He never tries to eat anything he catches, just brings it to me.

Animals to to some, valuable associates to me.

Mon


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Macrocarpus said:


> "As families started having fewer kids, pets became substitute children"
> A derangement called anthropomorphism..


Some people are nutty with animals. I just like them.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The cat is lonely. Some low life took him away from his mother and siblings and simply abandoned him. Probably so that he does not have to pay the pound to take the unwanted kittens.

Earlier this year a starving stray cat came around: my son decided that he wanted him and so he took him home


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

The cat is becoming a pest. I cannot sit on the patio and drink my coffee in the morning without the blooming cat jumping on my lap, clawing its way up my shirt to stare in my face. All the while purring like a miniature sewing machine. How in the devil do you cat lovers stand this???? Are cats the reincarnation of long-defeated enemies come back to haunt one?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We had one that always rubbed on Grandma's ankles. It didn't matter how many times she kicked it out into the field. The cat would come running back to her. It didn't do that to anyone else, just Grandma.

Maybe it wants some coffee. Maybe it wants to be fed. Maybe it's really an albatros?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The cat looooves you. It's OK to reciprocate.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Macrocarpus said:


> The cat is becoming a pest. I cannot sit on the patio and drink my coffee in the morning without the blooming cat jumping on my lap, clawing its way up my shirt to stare in my face. All the while purring like a miniature sewing machine. How in the devil do you cat lovers stand this???? Are cats the reincarnation of long-defeated enemies come back to haunt one?


Welcome to the wonderful world of felines!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Macrocarpus said:


> The cat is becoming a pest. I cannot sit on the patio and drink my coffee in the morning without the blooming cat jumping on my lap, clawing its way up my shirt to stare in my face. All the while purring like a miniature sewing machine. How in the devil do you cat lovers stand this???? Are cats the reincarnation of long-defeated enemies come back to haunt one?


No, now your "owned" by a cat.
One I rehomed decided to own her husband.
Won't leave him alone, sleeps on him at night, wants on his lap
He's not a cat person likely any more than you.
But he's taking the "owned" thing pretty well considering 😳😁


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL, this morning trying to drink my coffee on the patio, cat jumping up on my lap, fending the cat off with my left and trying to hold the cup steady with my rigjht. Got to thinking of the Indians and Arabs who consider the left hand unclean---Googled it. Phone out, cat face between me and the phone!!!! Well, the Indians and Arabs have a reason, but it is not only cats.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Macrocarpus said:


> LOL, this morning trying to drink my coffee on the patio, cat jumping up on my lap, fending the cat off with my left and trying to hold the cup steady with my rigjht. Got to thinking of the Indians and Arabs who consider the left hand unclean---Googled it. Phone out, cat face between me and the phone!!!! Well, the Indians and Arabs have a reason, but it is not only cats.


Lucky you! I usually get the other end of the cat in my face! Lol


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It is official, you are now the property of a cat. With any luck it won't suck out too much of your soul during the rest of it's long life.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL, Danaus: When I went out this morning I found the beast was not present and in fact had not eaten all last night's feed. Owl or abandonment? I drank my coffee in puzzled peace. None of my traps had been touched, either, so the varmint will be back when it makes its next round.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's kind of sad.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> That's kind of sad.


Yeah, even I who do not like cats found it a bt disappointing.

Amend the above; At dusk she showed up as if nothing at all had happened. No explanation, just "Where the hell is my supper?"


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

God sent you a cat because you needed one. Now shut up and pet.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

The last damned thing I need is a cat. Last night I set my traps for the ***** that have been harassing my penned geese at night. What did I find in a trap this morning???? Right, the cat. Luckily I was using box traps instead of the kill traps. She did not use even one of her lives----Though she may be on the 8th now. She beat me back to the house and was stalking around demanding feed when I got back.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Macrocarpus said:


> The last damned thing I need is a cat. Last night I set my traps for the *** that have been harassing my penned geese at night. What did I find in a trap this morning???? Right, the cat. Luckily I was using box traps instead of the kill traps. She did not use even one of her lives----Though she may be on the 8th now. She beat me back to the house and was stalking around demanding feed when I got back.


the cat now owns you. You must let it in ,buy expensive canned food fo- he- pet, g-oom. clip it's nails and vet it. Get it nuetue-ed fo- su-e! In the cold you must let it stay in and et it a litte- box! Have fun!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We have a couple of cats. They are feral so we have to set up a game cam to check on them. They were just kittens when we got them, 2 of them, and they escaped before we wanted them loose. They were around 10, 12 weeks then, just past the fuzzy kitten stage. Now they are 6, 7 months, have grown a lot and look healthy in the pics. Too bad we didn't get a chance to tame them down some but being wild will help keep them alive


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Blasted Cat. Cannot drink my coffee on the patio without finding a cat face between myself and my cup. Jumps up on my leg, claws thru the jeans, then paw on my shirt and face to face. If i had any great evil in my past I would think she was a demon sent back to haunt me. As it is, I figure she is just a minor djinn sent back to annoy me. If this keeps up I will have to buy another sack of feed in a week or so unless an owl or raccoon bails me out. The only **** I've seen lately is hardly bigger than the cat,so I do not expect much.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

And just a couple days ago you missed her.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Danaus---"Missed" as in recovering from a pain in the posterior.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

We have a nice looking tom that we thought for sure something ate him. No sign for him for a month. Then one the kids reported seeing him drink out of the goat waters in the upper pasture. Nothing again for another month. Then shows up for the usual breakfast time with the other cats and acts though nothing happened. I will say our female "queen" hates him. When ever he gets close to her she hisses and swats and him, so that may be part of it.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

The idiot cat was trapped again last night. I may have to box her in order to use my traps.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If she is in the house she won't get in your traps.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

My wife, world traveler, purveyor of knowledge, fountain of information, tells me tht this cat is a Russian Blue. Since I have been lately informed by the pest that he is a male he shall henceforth be called Boris. Actually Boris was a Bulgarian, but what the hell.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I hate cats, stop feeding the strays, you can't have a house cat, blah, blah,blah. LOL.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL, my attitude exactly, same result except my cat weights about two pounds now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No wonder the cat has attached itself to you. You are the keeper of easy food.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Macrocarpus said:


> About ten days ago two kittens showed up on my back patio. Both charcoal, about a pound each, one bob tail and one long tail.
> Sucker that I am, I cannot let them starve, so I put out water and food. In two days the long tail cat is gone---I assume varmnts but a week later I see that cat way down by the lake. The bob-tail kitten has taken up residence here. I put out a handful of feed morning and evening, a bowl of water. This morning about six fifteen I sat in my chair with my cup of coffee and the blooming cat jumped up in my lap. The cat stuck its head under my hand and rolled around, apparently wanting me to scratch its ears, which I did. Confirmed---If I quit rubbing its ears the cat at once stuck its head back under my hand and rolled to look at me.
> 
> Cat people??? Doe s this mean that cat has bugs in its ears? Does it need treatment of xome kind? I am not in need of another dependent, but I won't let tje damned cat suffer/


Well if it's anything like my ex it just wants money.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I have four cats that just showed up a month ago the day my neighbor moved out which is odd since they threw out a bunch of cat stuff at the road.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

woodspirit said:


> I have four cats that just showed up a month ago the day my neighbor moved out which is odd since they threw out a bunch of cat stuff at the road.


They probably threw the cats out too. Some people are like that.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

I have no idea where the stray, now called Boris,, came from. All I know is that like a boil on one's behind he is a pain, unwelcome, unwanted and certainly unneeded. However, in the ranks of irritations he is a minor factor. I know of a couple of old folk whose crack head daughter dumped four kids on them. Now THAT is real trouble. Boris at least is not blood kin.


----------



## SustainableAg (Mar 16, 2017)

Boris is a great name! Once you name them, it is all over. That cat is forever. We rescued 2 domestic long haired cats. They were brothers from a litter, aptly named Tom and Jerry. Jerry passed at age 16, last year. His brother Tom went many years before he did. We were never cat people, but these 2 cats were hysterical. Their antics always amused us.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

"That cat is forever". Might as well be a judge pronouncing a life sentence. The blinking cat csnnot be over three months old while I am past ninety.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Macrocarpus said:


> My wife, world traveler, purveyor of knowledge, fountain of information, tells me tht this cat is a Russian Blue. Since I have been lately informed by the pest that he is a male he shall henceforth be called Boris. Actually Boris was a Bulgarian, but what the hell.


Oooh, lucky you! Now it will cost you less to have Boris neutered than if he were a she 😺.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

G. Seddon said:


> Oooh, lucky you! Now it will cost you less to have Boris neutered than if he were a she 😺.


I’d let him have one litter first.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Evons hubby said:


> I’d let him have one litter first.


He has probably fathered several already and they're just waiting in the wings to move in with Boris. I sense trouble brewing.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Boris has not reached puberty yet. He will not be put on the payroll. Feed and shelter, but if he wants insurance and a pension he will have to go elsewhere.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

G. Seddon said:


> He has probably fathered several already and they're just waiting in the wings to move in with Boris. I sense trouble brewing.


It’s not Boris fault if the neighbors won’t spay their females. When he gives birth to a litter, by all means, neuter him!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Neutering will help not make sure any future kittens of his don't leech off more public.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Macrocarpus said:


> "That cat is forever". Might as well be a judge pronouncing a life sentence. The blinking cat csnnot be over three months old while I am past ninety.


Sounds like he's all yours now
You have quite a bit to teach him


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Macrocarpus has a lot to learn. And cats are good at teaching humans. Cats even teach old humans new tricks.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Macrocarpus has a lot to learn. And cats are good at teaching humans. Cats even teach old humans new tricks.


That's what I really meant
Once that kitten sinks its claws in you
That's it
Your kitty property
Kitten will be inside soon


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

::Kitten will be inside soon" Wanna bet>>>:?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Macrocarpus said:


> ::Kitten will be inside soon" Wanna bet>>>:?


Are we using real money or kitty kibble?

I'd take it and raise you a couple cat toys.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

have i missed a picture of this feline causing so much excitement?


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Macrocarpus said:


> ::Kitten will be inside soon" Wanna bet>>>:?


Refer to the picture of Snowman and his "I hate cats" attitude. 🤣🤣


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL, Snowlady: I laughed at that picture and learned from it. Damned cat jumped off the top of my grill this afternoon while I was sitting in a chair, landed on my back, clawed my shoulder and got tossed into the yard. Five minutes later he wanted to climb on my lap. He is learning thart NO means a swat if he disobeys.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I like our outside cats. It is so nice not to have that filthy mouse crap all over my garage and shed shelves. And I like not having mouse-chewed-up spark plug wires. My cats earn their keep.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I've always been a dog person.in which I've had a pomaranian for just over 10 1/2 year's now.but just the other day I was heading over to visit with someone.there she is.a young kitten dab smack in the middle of the road.i stopped n got her.that was just about 2 week's ago.suppose to be getting a package of pee pads for her tomorrow.the dog puts up with her.lol


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would expect a cat to tear up pee pads.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Today's rescue plus her/his littermate that is grey and black striped.
A customer I built a deck for called and said they were wedged under the step at ground level that had a box frame.
I unscrewed the 2x12x16 step and I don't know how they even got into such a tight spot.
He/she hissed and spit until I drug him/her out
Cool cat.🤜


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Look at what big feet it has.

Is your customer going to keep them?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Look at what big feet it has.
> 
> Is your customer going to keep them?


She will find a good home for them.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I hoping that she won't.


Danaus29 said:


> I would expect a cat to tear up pee pads.





Elevenpoint said:


> That's a baby panther with paws like that.lol
> View attachment 100845
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL, I am a devious lout. I have guests coming who recently lost one of their old pet cats. I am preparing a cage and will do my best to persuade these folks that Boris would be a good replacement for Tinker Belle. "Boris comes with a full sack of cat feed". :"Oh, Look!!! I think he likes you".


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Well foo!!!!! Did my best, and so did the cat, but the guests were having none of this fooishness about adopting another stray cat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe you and Boris were meant to be compadres.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

The friends and I go back fifty eight years---when we were young and the fellow was single my wife would buy a five pound box of shrimp, boil them and the three of us would have a you-peel them shrimp feast. He loved trading cars---he would buy junkers, he and I would put them in decent shape---we got my wife a notary license and we SOLD cars. He continued that as a hobby for many years after we moved to different towns and different jobs. Now he only buys and sells for friends and deals in late model autos. He and his widf liked Boris but were far to smart to take him on.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, here is the story. Since I have been told tjat I have a terminal condition I have HAD TO dispose of my bees and geese and BORIS. A grandson came up to help and Boris won him over. Boris is now a house cat with privilege. Vet told him the cat is definitely a Russian blue but did not tell him if the tail was cut short or natural. The kid is 21 and the cat took to him like a mouse to cheese. Sulked for a day when he got his shots. He will sulk for a week next trip.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can I be happy for Boris and sad for you?

I am terribly saddened to hear about your condition. I know we all die in the end but it seems the good people on this forum are leaving us much sooner than they should.

I am glad your grandson and Boris found each other. I hope Boris lives a very content, pampered and long life at his new home.


----------

